# Color Sharpness



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey guys,

Im new to this and just recently I connected my mac to my TV. I have a rather old Television with the pins on back, so I got this converter to S-video and audio.
I dont know if its the converter, my TV or the cables that run in between, but one of them is responsible for low quality in the color of the picture.

Any advice will be great.
S


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Gorge!

Not sure exactly what you’re asking here – if you’re wondering why the picture doesn’t look as good as it does on a computer monitor, the answer is “it isn’t going to.” A computer monitor will always give a sharper picture than a regular TV will.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

